# New Orleans - Tough Exchange?



## Timeshare Von (Jun 8, 2008)

I've been looking for an exchange into New Orleans for a conference next summer (June 20 check in) but have yet to see anything over the course of the last couple of months.

Does anyone know how hard an exchange this might be?  I'm not too particular in terms of the resort.  OH - and I'm working with RCI although I am also a member of DAE.

Thanks in advance for any info you may have.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 8, 2008)

Exchange into New Orleans used to be very tough before Katrina, but it is pretty easy these days especially in summer. Weeks are available for this summer from both RCI and II...


----------



## rsnash (Aug 5, 2008)

Look into Getaways or renting as well, I can usually stay in NOLA for $300-400/week. It might not be worth exchanging to you.


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Agree wholeheartedly on getaway opportunities.  I often book a week, even when I just need a couple of nights, because the getaways prices are less than the nice hotels in the area.  

Even if you're not an II member, you can probably find one on an II rental site for a few $ more.  I like Quarter House and Club La Pension best (but neither come with parking, so that can add $20/night more if you're getting a rental car).  Hotel de la Monnaie is not as nice, or as well located -- but it does have "first come first serve" parking if you're going to need a rental car.  I take it when it's the only one available.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.  I just learned a week or two ago, that the conference dates have changed, now putting me into the beginning of the Fourth of July week.  ARGH!  That will probably make it an even tougher exchange.  I'm going to keep trying, however, since this is for work and ultimately I want to use my timeshare for housing, with my employer reimbursing me my expenses.  Sorta like renting to myself


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 6, 2008)

Found a great airfare Milw to NewOrleans - - $215pp.  Booked today so now I really need to find that 6/27/09 exchange.

Von
(keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 7, 2008)

Von,

I can tell you that RCI has several resorts available in New Orleans for that specific timeframe. Do you know a specific resort?

I see the following:

Jean Lafitte House  (#3289) 2BR
The Quarter House  (#3184) 1BR
Leisure Club International at New Orleans  (#0268) 
Maison Pierre Lafitte  (#4210) 
Chateau Orleans  (#3280)  1-2BR

Several start on the 26th however.  Let me know if I can help you search.  There are a few others that didn't look so good.

Good luck,

Scott


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Scott.  I've been looking via RCI trade for weeks, and my paultry 1BR Kingsgate is apparently not strong enough to pull it.  I'll keep looking and trying.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 7, 2008)

Scott,

It would be helpful to know what you're using to trade in order to see those weeks in New Orleans.  After 30 minutes on the phone with RCI, they assure me there are NO WEEKS available for exchange that week.  Of course, she did say that for around $800 they could arrange a rental.  "NO THANK YOU."

Thanks again!


----------



## MaryH (Aug 28, 2008)

Von,

End of June beginning of July would be hot.   Do you need to be there for the whole week and if so what size unit do you need?  It might be worthwhile for shorter week or smaller units to see if some of the timeshares rent directly.  I know Chateau Orleans where I own do rent to the public as well via II or RCI.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a conference from Sunday through Wednesday.  While we already have our flights Saturday to Saturday, we could do something else once the conference is over for the Thursday/Friday part of the week.

Unfortunately my attempt to book via my Wyndham points yesterday was a bust . . . no availability 

So right now I'm still in the exchange hunt with RCI and DAE.  Maybe something will pop soon.


----------



## LLW (Aug 28, 2008)

Timeshare Von said:


> I have a conference from Sunday through Wednesday.  While we already have our flights Saturday to Saturday, we could do something else once the conference is over for the Thursday/Friday part of the week.
> 
> Unfortunately my attempt to book via my Wyndham points yesterday was a bust . . . no availability
> 
> So right now I'm still in the exchange hunt with RCI and DAE.  Maybe something will pop soon.




Worldmark has a resort in New Orleans:
http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/no/

Perhaps you can post in WMOwners.com's WM Reservations Wanted forum and see if you can do a direct exchange with a WM owner:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=69

There is availability till the night of Wednesday July 1 in a 1BR sleeps 4, with plenty of rooms till Tuesday, and only 2-4 units for Wednesday. We do have to book at least 7 nights in red season more than 90 days away.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 29, 2008)

I believe WM inventory is available to Wyndham FSP owners and according to the reservations folks, no availability for Saturday 6/27.  I can get Wyndham 6/28 for five nights, but to have to move the first and last night, plus expending twice as many points for more accommodations than we need, isn't worthwhile.  (The Avenue Plaza was on my list although not really close or convenient to where I need to be in the city.)

I'll just hang in there for an exchange for the week I'm seeking through RCI or DAE.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## LLW (Aug 29, 2008)

Timeshare Von said:


> I believe WM inventory is available to Wyndham FSP owners and according to the reservations folks, *no availability for Saturday 6/27*.  I can get Wyndham 6/28 for five nights, but to have to move the first and last night, plus expending twice as many points for more accommodations than we need, isn't worthwhile.  (The Avenue Plaza was on my list although not really close or convenient to where I need to be in the city.)
> 
> I'll just hang in there for an exchange for the week I'm seeking through RCI or DAE.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!



The WM inventory for WM is different from the WM inventory for Wyndham. WM shows more than 5 units available for Saturday 6/27. But you do have other considerations. Do you have to spend more points for FSP than for exchanges?


----------



## stugy (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you spoken with anyone at DAE?  They always have a lot of New Orleans deposits.  I would immediately put  a request in with them.  And of course, the power of your week has nothing to do with getting that exchange.
Pat


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 29, 2008)

stugy said:


> Have you spoken with anyone at DAE?  They always have a lot of New Orleans deposits.  I would immediately put  a request in with them.  And of course, the power of your week has nothing to do with getting that exchange.
> Pat



My request has been into DAE for several weeks now.  I did have to update/change the dates when the conference dates were changed last month, but I'm hopeful I'll be getting a call/e-mail from them . . . and am holding a deposit for them if they come through.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 29, 2008)

Some timeshare are Friday to Friday in NOLA.  Where do you need to be?  French Quarter, Warehouse District or ?

I would not choose Avenue Plaza personally.  I prefer typically stay in TS or Hotels in French Quarter or Warehouse District and then I can walk to most of the places I want to go.

If you have Wyndham points, try to see if you can get Wyndham New Orleans La Belle Maison which is a new resort for a reasonable cost.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 1, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Some timeshare are Friday to Friday in NOLA.  Where do you need to be?  French Quarter, Warehouse District or ?
> 
> I would not choose Avenue Plaza personally.  I prefer typically stay in TS or Hotels in French Quarter or Warehouse District and then I can walk to most of the places I want to go.
> 
> If you have Wyndham points, try to see if you can get Wyndham New Orleans La Belle Maison which is a new resort for a reasonable cost.



I think I've covered that.  Yes I don't want to be at Avenue Plaza as it's not where I want/need to be . . . and I have tried using my points with Wyndham for something at La Belle.

Right now, nothing seems available ANYwhere through any source!  Hopefully NOLA survives today's landfall and her people are safe.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 10, 2008)

I was able to make my reservation this morning using my 77k Wyndham points, plus a rental of an additional 23,500 to make the six nights that were critical for our trip.  We'll probably try a casino/hotel in Gulfport/Biloxi for the Friday night stay or maybe somewhere on the beach


----------



## MaryH (Sep 15, 2008)

So were you able to book the new one?  Belle Maison?


----------

